# İstek Kipi ve Dolaylı Anlatım



## tzesyneas

Hepinıze merhaba!
 İstek kipi Dolaylı Anlatıma çevirilebilir mi?
 Bu sorumun cevabı olumlu olursa, dolaylı anlatımın hangi ekiyle olabilir? Yani aşagıdaki örneğin dolaylı anlatıma çevirilmesi mümkün mü?

Örnek: Filiz, bize '' Ben gideyim.'' dedi.


----------



## namik80

Dolaylı anlatımda; Filiz'in söylediği söz aynen aktarılmaz. Dolayısıyla istek kipini dolaylı anlatımda kullanamayız.

Örnek: Filiz bize, "gitmek istediğini" söyledi.


----------



## Rallino

_Namık daha erken davranmış. _=)

Fiili gelecek zamanda çekerek yapabiliriz.
*
-"Ben gideyim."
-Filiz gideceğini söyledi*

Ya da _istemek_ fiilini kullanarak yapabiliriz.

*Filiz bize, gitmek istediğini söyledi.*


----------



## tzesyneas

Açıklamanıza teşekkür ederim!


----------



## tzesyneas

O zaman ''Filiz gitmesini söyledi'' başka bir anlam getirir, Emir kipinin ''git'' bu.


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> O zaman ''Filiz gitmesini söyledi'' başka bir anlam getirir, Emir kipinin ''git'' bu.



Evet. Örneğin;

Filiz: "Git!"
Tzesyneas: "Filiz Rallino'ya, gitmesini söyledi."


----------



## e174043

"filiz gitmesini söyledi dersen" filiz başkasına onun gitmesini istediğini söylemiş anlamı çıkar.


----------



## Volcano

tzesyneas said:


> Hepinıze merhaba!
> İstek kipi Dolaylı Anlatıma çevirilebilir mi?
> Bu sorumun cevabı olumlu olursa, dolaylı anlatımın hangi ekiyle olabilir? Yani aşagıdaki örneğin dolaylı anlatıma çevirilmesi mümkün mü?
> 
> Örnek: Filiz, bize '' Ben gideyim.'' dedi.


 
*You can't write indirect speech inside quotation marks, only direct speech.So your sentence should be:

Filiz, bize gideceğini söyledi.*


----------

